# Sophie's with her Fur-Ever family



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And I'm so happy and weepy at the same time. :blush: She was just the hardest to let go ever. If only she and Zoe had gotten along. But...she is now the one and only, center of attention, getting all the love she can possibly handle, spoiled rotten, sweetest little love bug ever. She's living in a beautiful home in a gorgeous neighborhood with a daddy who works out of the house. Her mommy has to leave to go to work, but she's with her daddy all day long. This story is just too good not to tell. So here it goes...

Sophie's new family recently lost their Lhasa named Winston. They knew that WHEN they got another fluff, they wanted a Tzu because of their fur-neice Lucy. When they walked into my store, they saw a smaller version of Winston. I tell you when I saw his picture I could have sworn it was Sophie with long ears. Then I told them she was available for adoption. They were talking quietly between the two of them because they really hadn't planned on getting another furbaby so soon. Then they heard me call her Sophie. Get this. The dad had already informed the family that when they got their Tzu, she would be a girl and he was going to name her.....yep!....SOPHIE!!! I've been in daily contact with them and she is the center of their world and is truly healing their hearts. Here is an e-mail after their first night and partial day with her.

_All is well after the first night together. Sophie has stolen everyone's heart and is well on her way to running our household.

She has eaten, tinkled, pooped, been for a walk to see the horses we have on site in the sub-division.

She did go to the front door a lot after you left, but we took her upstairs and put her in our bed, and she settled down after a short whimpering session, complete with a few howls.

Today, the tail is up and wagging. We have discovered that Sophie loves the kitchen and food. She wolfed her breakfast down, and makes a Bee-line for the kitchen as each successive family member grabs their breakfast.

We are off to take her to pick out a bed and other amenities. You were so generous in terms of the goodies you brought with her, and your love and great care are evident._

And this is an email from day 2. I just loved these two reports so I hope you don't mind my sharing them with you all.
_
I'm happy to report that our little imp continues to become more comfortable with each passing hour. Today is my first work day with Sophie, and she surprised me by slipping downstairs to explore instead of staying close to me. She has been up and down stairs all morning. Her appetite is voracious--I'm going to need more treats soon at this rate.

We have not had a single accident since she arrived, although we are prepared if it happens, and it won't be a problem.

She truly is a loving little girl. She has taken to each of us so quickly, and easily doles out kisses and wags her tail all the time. We still occasionally see the tail go down-usually when she tries something new and isn't sure how we'll react, but we constantly reassure her that she is safe and fine, and those unsure moments disappear as quickly as they surface.

All in all, for day 2, I think we are progressing nicely._

Sophie was my most rewarding foster yet. To see her blossom from cringing when anyone would reach for her or move too fast to going to the gate at the store for strangers to pet her. From her crumbling to the floor in a heap when I would pick her up to actually standing on her back legs reaching for me with her front legs for 'uppies'. From having to coax and coax to get her to come inside only to crumble to the floor in fear of being kicked and trying to flee back outside to flying into the house after my two. To being able to touch, rub and even comb her face when she had previously been in such a panic she would literally salivate when I would touch her face. To see the light bulb go on...it clicking when she finally understood the command and hand signal for 'sit'. To see her run full force to me when I called her with a big smile on her face. Like I said, truly the most rewarding fostering experience I've had yet. And also the one that has left the biggest hole in my heart. I've loved them all and cried when they all left. But there was just something about Sophie. But the joy I hear in her new family's voice and all the fun things they are doing and discovering with her are well worth it.

And now my sweet Zoe is out from under the bed and my happy girl once again. She and Jett are playing again. And life is good. I'm just a bit more clingy to my two right now. :blush:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Aw, Crystal. What a great story. I'm so happy for Sophie - it sounds like the perfect home for her. But, I know you really grew to love her, especially to see her blossom as she did, with your excellent care.

Hugs to you sweet friend.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awwww Crystal, what a wonderful happy ending. This one sounds like it was just meant to be! 

Tessa says "Thank you for doing this for Sophie and all us widdle lost pups. My tail is waggin like crazy for you." 

Sweetness says "it's OK Zoe - you are still mommy's princess and she wuvs you mostest in the world. Don't tell your brudder dat."

Thank you Crystal for your generous heart!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm glad to hear such a happy report. Sounds like she is finding her new home and her new people to her liking. She sure was a sweetheart. I can easily imagine how you are feeling. Hugs


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love happy endings! Bless you for giving Sophie a chance at a new life. [attachment=55211:big_hug.gif]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Crystal.......I loved Sophie! She had the biggest eyes and just downright cute. I am so glad she has that forever family. The lady seems like she has fallen in love with her!!! Thank you dear friend for doing this because I know it tugs at your heart!!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:crying: I love happy endings....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a wonderful gift you have given Sohpie, Crystal. Without you she would still be cringing at the thought of a human touching her. How far that sweet girl came due to you. I know it must have hurt a lot to let her go because you had grown to love her. The greatest gift of all is to let go sometimes and that is the second gift you gave to Sophie. How lucky her new family is to have such a loving and beautiful girl. That is thanks to you. Isn't is amazing how things worked out for her. Just wonderful. Now your own precious Zoe is out from under the bed and back to the life she loves playing with "her guy" Jett. We should all cling to our fluffs tonight and thank God we have them. Give Zoe & Jett kisses and hugs from me and a great bit hug for yourself and :smilie_daumenpos: :ThankYou: for your wonderful, great big heart.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

What heart warming emails. You did so good. I am sure you miss her and she misses you but that seems like a perfect fit and a meant to be situation. She is going to become so attached to her new home.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You know, that's what rescue is all about. Good job!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh she has found the perfect home. Congratulations Sophie. Crystal you did a great job of caring for her and letting her blossom. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bless you Crystal for opening your heart and your home to this wonderful little girl.
You have a gift and I, for one, am so thrilled that you shared it with Sophie.
Welcome once again to the heartbreaking yet very rewarding world of rescue.
I think you're wonderful! :rockon:

p.s. Thank you for sharing your story!!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am thrilled for her :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The end of an abusive existance when she came to you, and beginning of a pampered life in her furever home! Kudos all the way around!!! :dancing banana: :sHa_banana: :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

What a wonderful story Crystal and you did a great job getting her happy and socialized. You are a great foster Mom and we need a lot more just like you. Bravo !!! I know you are smiling through your tears, but hope you find comfort in the families joy in having her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok. Let me put down the Kleenex. :crying 2: It really brought tears to my eyes...tears of joy :biggrin: and gratefulness that Sophie was given such a gift by you and now by her new family. Everything was meant to be to show this beautiful girl what life is all about. And if it wasn't for you...I shutter to think about it. When I read your description contrasting where she was and where she is now I know that foster homes are the unsung heroes and we should all sing about you to the mountaintops. Her new family sounds awesome...with possibly one of the best dads in the world in addition to mom. Love their e-mails and hope they keep them and pix coming. Maybe they'll become SMers. Again, THANKS!!! :you rock:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:SM Rocks!: and so do you. I am so happy for little Sophie to have a great mommy and daddy and great forever home. She sounds amazingly happy now and she is so blessed that you found her and gave her such a great start in showing that she can be loved and cared for. We are also blessed to have people like you on SM to share and help in so many ways. :you rock:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Crystal....as usual I'm late with finding out the news. I didn't realize that Sophie had been placed in her furever home! I know it must have been so hard for you to let her go, but reading the emails from her new parents really puts your heart at ease. Sophie seems to be so loved by her new family. You were an AMAZING foster mom, Crystal. She really thrived in your care. Look at how far Sophie came....she couldn't have done that without you creating a loving and caring environment for her. I applaud you my friend! 

:aktion033: :grouphug:


----------

